# Munising extends snowmobile curfew



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Munising extends snowmobile curfew

By JOHN PEPIN, Journal Munising Bureau
Thursday, December 4, 2003 

MUNISING  The Munising City Commission voted unanimously Wednesday to extend a city curfew for snowmobile traffic by two hours to help more riders reach businesses on the east end of town after hours.
The curfew will be extended from 11 p.m. until 1 a.m. in Munising, but only for a snowmobile route along Varnum Street to Grand Street, and then up Grand Street and across an easement to Jewel Street. The city has a 10 mph snowmobile speed limit in place.
Were trying to generate more business in downtown Munising, said Stan Gerou, a local motel owner representing the Munising Visitors Bureau at Wednesday nights city commission meeting. Were asking for two hours so people in the outlying areas can come in.
The Visitors Bureau wants later access available for riders to reach motels located in a section of town that also includes service stations, restaurants, a bank and a grocery store that stays open until midnight.
The change is on a trial basis only, pending approval by the city attorney.
If the lawyer says yes, well give it a try, said Mayor Rod DesJardins.
Typically, to change snowmobile rules, the city commission would have to follow a formal process to amend the citys snowmobile ordinance, which would include public comment on the issue.
The commission said there is at least one resident they are aware of who has held long-standing opposition to snowmobiles in that area of town.
That amendment process would include two readings of the proposed changes at public meetings, before a final vote by the commission could take place. The earliest the commission could take such a vote would be the second meeting in January.
But the commission wanted to put the measure into place as soon as possible, with this winters snowmobile season technically already under way. The season opened last Monday, but not enough snow has fallen for riding.
Rather than change the ordinance, Commissioner S. Richard Bornslaeger suggested allowing the curfew extension for a 1-year trial period. Though the commission embraced Bornslaegers idea of a trial period, no mention of how long it would last was included in the motion the commission approved Wednesday.
DesJardins said that a designated commercial snowmobile access route is needed for the city and that additional snowplowing should take place to improve pedestrian access along M-28.
The curfew extension would allow Munising to join Seney, Newberry, Wetmore and Grand Marais as places riders can reach for accommodations after hours, Gerou said.
Eventually, the Visitors Bureau hopes to see a route designated in Munising for snowmobiles that is open 24 hours daily.
Gerou said he cant guarantee that some rogue riders wont abuse the new curfew extension and try to ride along additional city streets not covered under the new rule.
But he said the Visitors Bureau would do what it can to try to prevent that from happening.
We can sign, educate and tell our people, he said.
Those riders who do violate the curfew provisions are subject to tickets from police.
Gerou said he doesnt expect a large influx of late-night riders with the curfew change in effect.
The amount of traffic youre going to have at 1 oclock in the morning is very minute, Gerou said.
DesJardins said he thinks the need for the curfew extension has been justified over the years.
Bornslaeger said he thinks the idea will continue to help Munisings winter tourist economy.
I think its important that we keep this (Munising) as a snowmobile capital, Bornslaeger said.
Commissioner Winfield Chum Steinhoff Jr. agreed.
Weve got to keep moving, he said. Weve got to keep promoting.


----------

